# Inpatient Coder (remote possible) needed



## Pam Brooks (Jun 3, 2013)

Wentworth-Douglass Hospital in the seacoast area of Dover, NH has an full-tim inpatient facility coder position available. This position can be held remotely.
Coder III: Codes Inpatient, Same Day Surgery, Interim Care, Ambulatory Service, Emergency Room and Outpatient medical records for the purpose of reimbursement, research and compliance with state and federal regulations according to diagnosis(es), operation(s), and procedure(s).

REQUIRED:Over one year of Medical Information related experience
DESIRED: Over one year as an inpatient coder/abstracter. 

REQUIRED:1-2 years of college or equivalent related to Medical Information or current enrollment in an accredited Health Information Management Program. 
DESIRED: Completion of an accredited Health Information Management Program. Eligible to sit an AHIMA Certification Exam. (CCS, RHIT, RHIA)

REQUIRED:In reference to certification, eligibility to sit for either RHIT, RHIA, or CCS exams. Either certification is acceptable. Demonstrates knowledge of anatomy, physiology, pathology medical terminology, and Coding Classification Schemes. Must have ability to work within structure of an abstract coding system. Should possess analytical abilities. Adaptable to changes in computerized coding software and DRG grouper methodologies.
DESIRED: CCS, RHIT, or RHIA


Note: this is an inpatient coder position. CPC, CPC-H, CCS-P coding professionals with proven inpatient facility coding experience would be considered, however would be expected to obtain AHIMA certification within 6 months of hire. Applicant must be able to pass a pre-employment coding test. 

To apply, go to www.wdhospital.com under Careers. No calls or emails, please.


----------

